# words linking in casual sentence



## zzzwor

Huwag kang magalit.

I guess that kang in this sentence is a compilation of ka and ang, is it right?

If it's true, the original sentence should be:

Huwag ka ang magalit.


----------



## DotterKat

No.

The non-elided sentence is _Huwag ka nang magalit_.


----------



## zzzwor

Yes, thanks


----------

